

Blanks in human knowledge - kirk21

Peter Thiel stated that you should find blanks in human knowledge and pursue them. What do you see as the main blanks?<p>My answer would be how to cultivate aquatic life since there are still a lot of unknowns (for example in which situations do certain types of fish propagate in captivity)
======
antidoh
Cheap desalination.

Cheap harvesting of the sun's energy.

They're probably related.

~~~
alliem
Non pourous graphene desalinizes.

Graphene film studded with methyl butyl suflfide particles capture suns energy
and release it into the grid via warping of graphene structure with decreased
night temperatures.

------
dholowiski
Basically, anything do do with the deep part of the oceans.

